# Oasis - who cares



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Why does the media continue to post articles about the Gallagher brothers and their "feud"? Does anyone care at all what either one of them has to say? Does anyone really care if Oasis ever gets back together? It's been years and they were marginal to begin with. Why is anyone covering either one of these goofs?


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

They are still huge in the UK. They continue to dominate the papers and TV over there. Not sure why they're still making any press here.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

I prefer "The Darkness"...

[video=youtube;sRYNYb30nxU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRYNYb30nxU&playnext=1&list=PL09FDBAF10EE4929B[/video]


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> It's been years and they were marginal to begin with.


I'd take exception to that - they wrote some clever, well-crafted songs back in the day. Frankly, I could give a rat's backside as to the current state of the Gallagher brothers' relationship, but notwithstanding, they have a huge following worldwide.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

For a while they were huge, and all you have to do is attend an open mic to hear how many folks know their songs. As for the gossip, I really didn't know there was any. That's the benefit of only reading serious music industry stuff, and tuning out ads and gossip as much as possible.

Alas, when I opened this thread I hoped it was about Oasis HD - Love Nature! which I plan to buy tomorrow. Around new year we had a trail run of the station and I really got into it.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Here is a typical one. I see at least one a month on about this brother said that about the other brother. Endless nonsense as to why they will never get back together again. We are not talking The Enquirer here. This is mainstream media. I ask again, who cares?

CANOE -- JAM! Music: Liam mocks Noel during show


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

nkjanssen said:


> From Wikipedia...
> 
> "They have had eight UK number-one singles and eight UK number-one albums, and won fifteen NME Awards, nine Q Awards, four MTV Europe Music Awards and six BRIT Awards, including one in 2007 for outstanding contribution to music and one for the best album of the last 30 years as voted by the BBC Radio 2 listeners; they have been nominated for three Grammy Awards. As of 2009, the band have sold an estimated 70*million records worldwide.[1] Also the band was listed in the Guinness Book of World Records in 2010 for “Longest Top 10 UK Chart Run By A Group” after an unprecedented run of 22 successive Top 10 hits in the UK.[2] The band also holds the Guinness World Record for being the "Most Successful Act of the Last Decade" in the UK between the years 1995 and 2005, spending 765 weeks in the Top 75 singles and albums charts."
> 
> ...


They are huge in the UK eh?


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Oasis seem to rub people the wrong way...they give the impression of being pompous wankers whenever interviewed by the media...


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

nkjanssen said:


> Yah. And 70 million records sold worldwide.
> 
> Not a bad music career. Better than mine.


lady gaga has sold more records over the course of her career then stevie ray,eric johnson and pat metheny combined.

abba has sold more records then the who,van halen and the police combined.

im not trying to be a dick,but album sales always seem to come up regarding "worth" of a career,or an artist. i just think priorities are sometimes a bit well.....skewed in my opinion. i wouldnt turn down millions and millions of dollars in sales if i had that kind of interest,im just saying it shouldnt be the measure of a career,or life well spent,imo.

just something to think about.

on oasis,im relatively neutral. i think some of their stuff is pretty good. but they were never one of my favourite bands. im always glad when i see people have success who are more on the "actually playing instruments" side of things though. but yeah the whole "feud" side of things,not so interested in that. id only really care if they make some more music,and what it sounds like.

Bobby


----------



## Joey D. (Oct 16, 2006)

Not for nothing, there are far worse aspects (I would go as far as to say enemies) to perceived "music" these days than Oasis. They already occupy a place of mid-90's nostalgia for most people my age the same way as Soundgarden does. Plus, they unabashedly admit to making (I guess, having made) pop-music, that's it. 

That said,if you're able, and it's understandable if you're not, try to divide the persona's from the music... listen to something like "The Masterplan" or "The Importance of Being Idle" ...might change your opinion (and both those tracks are Liam-less)


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

nkjanssen said:


> I wouldn't describe Lady Gaga or Abba as "marginal" either.


i would,from a point of view of actual artistic worth,but thats just my opinion.




nkjanssen said:


> Uhhh... I think you're reading a little too much into what I wrote.


maybe. as i said,i wasnt trying to be are jerk,or single you out about it. there were several similar posts i could have quoted. just that whenever a musician's worth or importance is disscussed,album sales always seem to be some kind of "evidence" used as "proof". as i said,i dont think you can measure what i would consider real artistic merit by album sales or awards. but again,it wasnt necessarily aimed at you,just my 2 cents on the whole perception of whats important and whats not.

Bobby


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

nkjanssen said:


> You clearly don't think there's any artistic merit in pop music, then. Because those are two masterful practitioners.


i think there is plenty of merit in alot of pop music,but not in the acts i mentionned.thats why i reffered to them to make my point.but its all subjective,obviously.



nkjanssen said:


> Regardless, I don't think anyone was discussing artistic worth. The question was why anyone cares about whether Oasis gets back together. The fact that they are/were immensely popular is, to me, the answer to that question.


i was. id think that would be the most important thing,the only important thing,really. but to the question of popularity,i agree. of course if lady gaga sells millions of albums it means alot of people care about what she does,whether or not i like it or agree with it.obviously the same goes for oasis,or whoever has sold alot of albums.so if someone sells alot of albums,no,they cant be considered marginal,from the point of view of popularity,or that alot of people care,i agree with that.

Bobby


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

nkjanssen said:


> On a different thread maybe.
> 
> Do you bring up Pat Metheny on threads discussing BBQ or usage-based internet billing?


ill bring up whatever i find relevant on whatever thread i find relevant to it,if your going to be argumentative about it for no reason.

but seriously no. we were disscussing a musical group. not appliances or cellphones or cars or whatever else. i dont think i was reaching that far in linking a pop rock band to a jazz guitarist to a pop tart.

Bobby


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

nkjanssen said:


> Just seemed like a non sequitur to me.


fair enough. but i did agree with you in the end(on the album sales=popularity=not marginal to many people thing ). 

dont make me link hall&oates to rice krispies and u.s. homeland security,ill do it if pressed

Bobby


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

nkjanssen said:


> ...not that it has anything in the least to do with the popularity of Oasis, but I find both Pat Metheny and Eric Johnson dead boring. I used to listen to a lot of SRV, but I've been suffering from SRV-overload for at least a decade now.
> 
> Most of the gossip rags probably side with me on that. That's why you never read about those guys in "People" magazine.


well as stated before,its subjective. i also however suffer from a bit of SRV overload,having listened to him a ridiculous amount in my formative years. a little goes a long way for me now.

i find it comforting that the gossip rags side with you on that though. something about that makes me happy  

Bobby


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

nkjanssen said:


> The question was why anyone cares about whether Oasis gets back together. The fact that they are/were immensely popular is, to me, the answer to that question.


Thats not exactly where I was coming from. My main point is the band split up, or rather the brothers split up and ever since, which is going on 3 years or more the media continues to cover the "feud". They are not getting back together according to either of them so why keep pounding away at it? They are not Led Zep. Individually and in terms of solo neither one of them is very news worthy so I guess to keep things alive they just keep putting each other down and droning on about Oasis. It's dead.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

The funny thing about pop music is that, long after "the ride" is over, there're people striving to see it continue (notwithstanding that they're often star-crazed fanatics). The Beatles are a prime example of that phenomenon. I don't see Oasis as being any different. 

Quite frankly, nkjannsen makes a good point about many guitar heros have been overly analyzed/idolized over the years. While I realize that newer generations constantly rediscover the likes of Hendrix, Page, SRV, et al, but honestly, my reaction to seeing a GP spout a headline article like_ "10 Things You Need to Know to Play Like Jimi"_, I just about lose my lunch every time thinking "enough already - you've been rehashing this same stuff for 40+ frickin' years!" Solution? I don't buy the magazine or read the article.

So my advice to anyone fed up with news of the current state of the Gallagher brothers' relationship - stop reading the tabloid periodicals or watching their TV show counterparts.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

gtone said:


> The funny thing about pop music is that, long after "the ride" is over, there're people striving to see it continue (notwithstanding that they're often star-crazed fanatics). The Beatles are a prime example of that phenomenon. I don't see Oasis as being any different.
> 
> Quite frankly, nkjannsen makes a good point about many guitar heros have been overly analyzed/idolized over the years. While I realize that newer generations constantly rediscover the likes of Hendrix, Page, SRV, et al, but honestly, my reaction to seeing a GP spout a headline article like_ "10 Things You Need to Know to Play Like Jimi"_, I just about lose my lunch every time thinking "enough already - you've been rehashing this same stuff for 40+ frickin' years!" Solution? I don't buy the magazine or read the article.
> 
> So my advice to anyone fed up with news of the current state of the Gallagher brothers' relationship - stop reading the tabloid periodicals or watching their TV show counterparts.


You make a valid point. When I think about how many times I have seen Hendrix and Page on the cover of a guitar magazine over the past 10 years its very bizarre. Would this indicate that there is not enough current guitar gods to cover? Or is it the mags trying to get us geezers to buy them?


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I don't give a hoot about Oasis's persola lives one but, but I do really love their music. Inparticular the "Neol" songs. I have always loved them. Their quirky homage to the Beatles in their lyrics, the simplicity of alot of their songs. But I also love to play them, it's accessible or something. Working day music. Lots of chords changes in many of their songs and lots of acoustic guitar. [video=youtube;jbkEQJyA-5k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbkEQJyA-5k[/video]


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...why would anyone pay attention to the media?


----------

